# need info



## dodgepa (Sep 3, 2006)

Has anyone ever heard of a bow maker by the name of "The Archer's Company"? They apparently were in Pinehurst, NC. I picked up one of their stick bows at a antique show but know little of the history or value....thanks


----------

